# Dodge Durango - what plow is best?



## Scottzkee

Hi! I recently got contracts for 5 lots - just plowing driveways for next year. I want to get everything now. I will be buying this off of craigslist. The vehicle will cost cost me about 4,000. I found this to be a fair price and it's only at 120,000 miles. I had a mechanic take a look at it seemed sound. Now, it does NOT have a plow on it. The person never had one on it. It's a 4WD and should be able to get a plow on it. Would you recommend me getting this? What kind of plow should I be getting - should I buy it new or used? What type of brand should I get?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Banksy

What kind of parking lots and what size are we talking about?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

personally i wouldnt plow with a durango. the size and lack of rear visibility can be a large down fall and can make it quite inefficient. I'd look for a used 1/2 ton truck and put a plow on it. if you arent planning on going commercial.


----------



## JustJeff

You could go with a SnowDogg MD, a Snoway, or any other manufacturer's "light duty" or "sport duty" plows. Five driveways isn't going to kill your vehicle or light duty plow as long as you do it at a reasonable pace and not try to set a land-speed record.


----------



## Banksy

Scottzkee;1409281 said:


> Hi! I recently got contracts for 5 lots - just plowing driveways for next year.
> Thanks a lot!


Lots = commercial parking lots. Driveways = residential driveways... Which is it?


----------



## Scottzkee

Banksy;1409331 said:


> Lots = commercial parking lots. Driveways = residential driveways... Which is it?


It's drivways, sorry. I didn't think there was a difference. There not large driveways, but I am from Minnesota and we hopefully will get a lot of snow next year.

Would an ATV be a more sound investment - it's cheaper and I found a 2005 that comes with a plow and such. Or theres always a dune buggy, like this : http://i.imgur.com/8ckRv.jpg

I have a mechanic friend who can take a look over the machines - but I am really new to this industry. I know It's not many driveways yet, but I am in high school. It's more of a side buissness along with my part time job.

Dodge Durango, ATV, or a Dune buggy?

Whats the smartest option? I suppse there are skid steers, but they seem much more expensive. Ideally, I would spend like then 5k on the vehicle and we can add more for the plow as needed.


----------



## Banksy

Go with the Durango and a Sno-Way plow. A plow like the Fisher Homesteader would work too.

A dune buggy? Really?


----------



## Scottzkee

The dune buggy option is something a friend of mine did. haha.

No votes on the durango - so a pickup would be the way to go?

What about the ATVs, whats the averahe pros and cons?


----------



## JustJeff

Out of the options that you've listed I'd personally use the Durango over a 4-wheeler or dune buggy or whatever. The Durango leaves you some room to grow, and you can legally drive it on the road between driveways, you can't do it with a 4-wheeler, and you can be comfortable while you're plowing. To me, this one is a no-brainer. Granted, the Durango isn't an "ideal" plow vehicle, but it's not a bad starting out option either.


----------



## bhmjwp

For starting out the Durango is fine. The tranny will be a little weak, but ok for light plowing, up to 20/30 drives. I used a Durango for 4 years as a driveway rig with a Sno way plow. Just remember it is not a half ton, don't try to use as such.

This will give you a good general purpose auto, reasonable to insure and will allow you to make some money as you grow.


----------



## DodgeGuy18

Is there any particular reason why you would choose a Durango over a truck of some sort? How about an extended-cab or quad-cab truck? Perhaps even a Dakota?


----------



## V_Scapes

My mechanic plows with a durango. hes got a 7.5' western mid weight poly on it. ive seen him go up some nasty driveways with it and it does great. the 5.9 V8 should have plenty of power. it would defiantly be a comfortable plow truck. he puts mud tires on it for winter time and timbrens to help support the plow.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

If you want to look halfway legit dont use a durango. just get a truck, any truck.


----------



## nick4634

H&HPropertyMait;1411034 said:


> If you want to look halfway legit dont use a durango. just get a truck, any truck.


??? If someone in a clean newer 4x4 suv with a decent looking plow came to my driveway they would look more profesional to me then someone in a rusty old half ton with a rusty old plow offering to do any drive for 15 bucks


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

nick4634;1412086 said:


> ??? If someone in a clean newer 4x4 suv with a decent looking plow came to my driveway they would look more profesional to me then someone in a rusty old half ton with a rusty old plow offering to do any drive for 15 bucks


Anyone in a suv is a joke to 99% of professionals. Right tool for the job my friend, need to get groceries and pick up your kids get an suv. Need to plow snow and work get a truck.


----------



## plowguy43

Scottzkee;1409281 said:


> Hi! I recently got contracts for 5 lots - just plowing driveways for next year. I want to get everything now. I will be buying this off of craigslist. The vehicle will cost cost me about 4,000. I found this to be a fair price and it's only at 120,000 miles. I had a mechanic take a look at it seemed sound. Now, it does NOT have a plow on it. The person never had one on it. It's a 4WD and should be able to get a plow on it. Would you recommend me getting this? What kind of plow should I be getting - should I buy it new or used? What type of brand should I get?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I started out with an 03 Dakota and plowed a parking lot the size of a football field with it (post storm as it was a foreclosed/bank owned property). What year is the truck? I ask because if you have the 4.7 V8 then the tranny will hold up fine as its the same 545RFE tranny used in the 2500/3500 trucks (and 1500's). I used this setup for about 3 years and it never cried once.

I used a Fisher 7'6" RD Plow as well. If they had the option, I would've gone with a 7'6" V plow which is what I'd recommend if you can find one.



H&HPropertyMait;1412098 said:


> Anyone in a suv is a joke to 99% of professionals. Right tool for the job my friend, need to get groceries and pick up your kids get an suv. Need to plow snow and work get a truck.


Why? He can haul everything in the back and keep it dry. It already has more weight over the rear tires than a truck. The Dakota/Durango's have an AWESOME turning radius, and they basically have the chassis and driveline of a 1500 series truck. Sounds like a beast to me.


----------



## V_Scapes

H&HPropertyMait;1411034 said:


> If you want to look halfway legit dont use a durango. just get a truck, any truck.


Always one in every crowd, doesnt matter what kind of work you do but it matters what you look like.
Your probably the same guy that drives down the road with the truck lit up like a *******christmas tree with strobes and leds.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

V_Scapes;1412226 said:


> Always one in every crowd, doesnt matter what kind of work you do but it matters what you look like.
> Your probably the same guy that drives down the road with the truck lit up like a god damn christmas tree with strobes and leds.


Hahah not a chance I make fun of those guys too!

And Half this business these days is looks. I look good an my work speaks for itself also. Not many 20 year olds in my position. Keep on making me laugh.


----------



## jimv

i plow with 98 dakota with 7' fisher mm1 works great


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

jimv;1412305 said:


> i plow with 98 dakota with 7' fisher mm1 works great


That's perfect for drives, small and maneuverable.


----------



## V_Scapes

H&HPropertyMait;1412248 said:


> Hahah not a chance I make fun of those guys too!
> 
> And Half this business these days is looks. I look good an my work speaks for itself also. Not many 20 year olds in my position. Keep on making me laugh.


But you were in that 20yr olds position at one point in time.
Lets be honest, most people dont give a crap what vehicle plows their driveway, as long as it gets done, they're happy.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

V_Scapes;1412340 said:


> But you were in that 20yr olds position at one point in time.
> Lets be honest, most people dont give a crap what vehicle plows their driveway, as long as it gets done, they're happy.


I'm 20 now, I'm just saying appearance does a lot these days. But get what you can afford that's the biggest thing.And do a good job keep prices fair.


----------



## sledneck24x

In my hometown there is a durango with a 8'6'' Boss V plow it looks ridiculous. So after I saw that I talked to the local boss dealer he said he put it on and it shouldnt hurt it. its funny though because a month before he told me I couldnt put a 8 ft 6 in straight blade poly on a F150.


----------



## cwby_ram

I say go for the Durango! You'll lose a bit in visibility, but your stuff will be dry. Great driveway rig. It'd look a lot more professional than a lot of guys running around. Plus you'll have a nice vehicle when you're not plowing, which is what, 9 months out of the year? Heck I might even pick one up one these days for driveways, it'd make a great daily driver!


----------



## Eronningen

Just get a 7-7.5" plow. Get some cheap wings or something for it to keep your rear tires from dragging in the snow. You'll be set!


----------



## cwby_ram

Eronningen;1412741 said:


> Just get a 7-7.5" plow. Get some cheap wings or something for it to keep your rear tires from dragging in the snow. You'll be set!


I saw one here for sale a while ago. Set up with a Snoway plow. Timbrens and some helpers in the back I think.


----------



## blazer2plower

I had one befor I went to Iraq It was not a bad plow rig. It had a 5.9 I put 300lbs in the back. It get about the same fuel as my blazer aroud 16hwy and with a plow around 10-12. It had a myer plow. I thank snoway has one for that year. And go with what you want. 
And what you like. There is a few blind spots just keep that on your mind. 

I love my Z


----------



## mikespenny

If your gonna use a durango or dakota with a 5.2 or 5.9 as a plow rig, do yourself a favor and put a big old trans cooler on it. Heat is the number one killer of these trans's, that and the crappy torque converter. Go from trans, to cooler, and then into radiator cooler. Going through the radiator as a final will ensure a consistant temperature for the trans fluid to be at, which can help out the adaptive learning of the electronic transmissions.


----------



## oneoldsap

I guess if your terrain is pretty flat and you don't get much snow , the Durango will work for a season or two . Till you can get a real plow rig anyways . Do heed the advice to install a trans cooler , the biggest one you can put on it ! Up here in VT , that Dakota chassis just don't cut it for plowing . The only ones you see are homeowners plowing their own driveway . I had a good friend that had a Dakota that he plowed his private road and drive with . When we got a big storm , I would inevitably get a call to come and bail him out . Sadly , I won't get to do it this year , because he died of Cancer last April ! But hey you're in Jersey and things are done differently there , for sure !


----------



## OC&D

Whatever you do, I wouldn't get a Sno-way. There is a reason you never see them plowing around here.....support. There's only two dealers listed on their website within 50 miles of downtown, one in Ham Lake (which I've never heard of), and one in River Falls, WI.

Truck Utilities used to carry Sno-way for a few years about 15 years ago or so. The fact that they couldn't justify keeping the line says something.


----------



## plowguy43

oneoldsap;1413243 said:


> I guess if your terrain is pretty flat and you don't get much snow , the Durango will work for a season or two . Till you can get a real plow rig anyways . Do heed the advice to install a trans cooler , the biggest one you can put on it ! Up here in VT , that Dakota chassis just don't cut it for plowing . The only ones you see are homeowners plowing their own driveway . I had a good friend that had a Dakota that he plowed his private road and drive with . When we got a big storm , I would inevitably get a call to come and bail him out . Sadly , I won't get to do it this year , because he died of Cancer last April ! But hey you're in Jersey and things are done differently there , for sure !


Truly sorry about your friend.

Maine isn't very flat and my route consisted of nearly 200 miles of driving. I plow foreclosed properties meaning I go once the storm has finished. Most of the storms I plowed were 6-10" storms, including that parking lot. The truck would take a beating at times due to its weight (not quite heavy enough for the snow I was pushing) but the rest of the truck could've cared less. With 600lbs in the bed, a spreader full of salt, and the plow on the front, I never had traction issues on driveways - which included plenty of steep gravel ones. In my 3 years of owning it I put 2 ball joints, 1 wheel bearing, and front shocks.

This is the parking lot I used to plow with it.


----------



## V_Scapes

plowguy43;1413324 said:


> Truly sorry about your friend.
> 
> Maine isn't very flat and my route consisted of nearly 200 miles of driving. I plow foreclosed properties meaning I go once the storm has finished. Most of the storms I plowed were 6-10" storms, including that parking lot. The truck would take a beating at times due to its weight (not quite heavy enough for the snow I was pushing) but the rest of the truck could've cared less. With 600lbs in the bed, a spreader full of salt, and the plow on the front, I never had traction issues on driveways - which included plenty of steep gravel ones. In my 3 years of owning it I put 2 ball joints, 1 wheel bearing, and front shocks.
> 
> This is the parking lot I used to plow with it.


Did you put an X Blade on that 2500 plowguy? looks sharp, i like that light bar too Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43

V_Scapes;1413363 said:


> Did you put an X Blade on that 2500 plowguy? looks sharp, i like that light bar too Thumbs Up


Yes it was an 8' Xblade, great straight blade plow. Ended up getting rid of the truck and the payment, traded the plow for a 9'6" EZV, sold that plow, bought a rat box 99 Ram2500 that had a plow, sold that one, sold the truck, bought my current 99 and snowdogg all outright with the money from flipping the other stuff.

No (or far less) overhead = more profit 

It was a great truck, but my V10 is much better at plowing then the HEMI was.


----------



## festerw

I'd do it, done with a 99 and 92 Dakota. My opinion crank the bars put Timbrens on it and hang an 8 foot Snoway on it.


----------



## jhall22guitar

H&HPropertyMait;1412098 said:


> Anyone in a suv is a joke to 99% of professionals. Right tool for the job my friend, need to get groceries and pick up your kids get an suv. Need to plow snow and work get a truck.


I agree with that statement, I wouldnt want someone plowing my driveway with a durango, or any SUV. The truck shows you know what your doing, or are at least serious. Plus, the durango might not handle large snowfalls if you get behind as well as a truck would.


----------



## basher

festerw;1413608 said:


> I'd do it, done with a 99 and 92 Dakota. My opinion crank the bars put Timbrens on it and hang an 8 foot Snoway on it.


That's called doing a Big Nate


----------



## blazer2plower

I like it.it looks like my blazer zr2 with my 24D on it

I love my Z


----------



## festerw

basher;1413917 said:


> That's called doing a Big Nate


Lol I forgot all about him, but I'd still run it.


----------



## ljbconst

Can't figure out why everyone shuns the idea of a plow on a Durango ? Mine has the 5.9 the big trans and manually shifted np 242 t case , I'm in the process of adapting a 6.5 meyer plow on it right now and people look at me like I'm a three headed circus freak!!!! The trans is new body and frame are better than most in the salt belt it uses the same trans as the ram 2500 I'm not seeing why it would make a horrible plow truck any comments would be appreciated


----------



## cwby_ram

I forget what the intended use of this would be (driveways or lots), but I don't see how an SUV would be unprofessional. I've always had trucks, and I'm sure I always will because of our green season work, however, I'm toying with the idea of setting my land rover up with a small plow for driveways and keeping the bigger trucks on the commercial lots. I used a buddy's k5 blazer once last year for one driveway and was amazed by the maneuverability of it over my ext cab long bed truck. 
Now a rusted out, cobbled together SUV might look unprofessional, but so would a truck in same condition.


----------



## dstifel

I had a guy that used a suburban I used to sub out to last year. That thing did just fine and he did a great job don't get stuck on a truck a Durango for driveways will do just fine. Keep it clean keep your personal appearance clean that will speak more highly then a truck vs suv


----------



## ggb6259

Started with a Merc Mountaineer.. Snowdogg MD75 Was pretty stout.... AWD 5.0V8


----------



## NBI Lawn

If you don't already have a truck I would find something more than a Durango for plowing. IF you already had it then sure, work with what ya got. 
Find something more suited for the job. A Durango (IMO) is just a 4wd Caravan. That's my .02


----------



## oneoldsap

Durangos are best known for weak front ends . The part that gets a workout carrying a plow around !


----------



## ggb6259

Nope SUVs cant handle the plowing.... no siree.....

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A2KL...Q1Sjc70c/RK=0/RS=HX_blCSrp8_LX54oRABbkXUqWt0-


----------



## carplowguy

I'm a little shocked by all the ignorant replys to this. First no one asked what year of Durango the original poster was refering to! So far they have made three different Durango's and none of them share parts.... All Durango's are available with the exact same powertrain as the trucks. The 2004-2009 Durango's are on their own chassis which is totally different from the Dakota chassis and much heavier. So for the purposes of pushing snow a Durango should work just the same as a 1/2 Ram...


----------



## ljbconst

ggb6259;1921123 said:


> Nope SUVs cant handle the plowing.... no siree.....
> 
> http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A2KL...Q1Sjc70c/RK=0/RS=HX_blCSrp8_LX54oRABbkXUqWt0-


Really???? U say an SUV can't plow, how can u compare a 1.3 liter 4 cyl micro Suzuki to a v-8 full frame mid sized Durango? No comparison


----------



## ljbconst

Another sub contractor i work with plows with a 00 escalade with a 7.5 ultra mount and he does all commercial lots WalMart ,sams or larger 8 yrs plus with that truck and no major break downs at all, his truck still looks like new!!!


----------



## ggb6259

ljbconst;1936664 said:


> Really???? U say an SUV can't plow, how can u compare a 1.3 liter 4 cyl micro Suzuki to a v-8 full frame mid sized Durango? No comparison


You need to chill... I was being sarcastic... 
If you read all the post you would see I started with a....get this... an SUV.
Think it through and if you still don''t get it, ask and I will spell it out for you.


----------



## ljbconst

Sorry buddy , didn't realize u were the one that used to have the mountaineer , just been catching more B.S . About the dodge than I care to talk about


----------



## ggb6259

ljbconst;1938542 said:


> Sorry buddy , didn't realize u were the one that used to have the mountaineer , just been catching more B.S . About the dodge than I care to talk about


I could have been a tad easier on ya.... 
I plow with the Ram1500 now and it does fine...


----------



## asphaltwarrior1

I put my 7.6 Fisher SD on a Durango with 200k on it and I along with the truck think it does great. I cranked the torsion bars 8 turns which is a step supported by Dodge, and added Rancho RS 5000 shocks. My big Chili Rango only has the 4.7 and the 545rfe trans. The guys that B*@tch about Durango's and the lack of quality they possess have never plowed with a Durango let alone can prove a single structural breakdown due to using one. Apparently I look professional enough to work for my buddies company and a complete stranger just picked me up to plow back up for him when he goes on vacation. OK I'm done Plow Up the Rango and we'll shut the haters up together bro!


----------



## SnoFarmer

asphaltwarrior1;1941174 said:


> The guys that B*@tch about Durango's and the lack of quality they possess have never plowed with a Durango let alone can prove a single structural breakdown due to using one.


Gee thanks for the info BRO,

Now the rest of us can sell our trucks and just use 
Durangos, as they never have a breakdown.


----------



## asphaltwarrior1

Well that would be great but ya missed the point. The Durango has it's place in the snowplowing industry just as much as a F250 or a Ram2500 or even a Chevy 2500. Will it handle the work of those with the same ease? Of Course not but no one has the right to completely dismiss the Durango as a plow vehicle option Unless they have personal experience with one. It's the whole personal opinion thing and also it's always gonna involve my junk is bigger then your junk. We are guys and it's what we do to feel manly..lol So lighten up grab a coke and plow on my brotha.


----------



## ljbconst

Could not have put that in better words myself, nicely put, its about making what u have work , not everyone has a pocket full of cash to front on a new full size truck and new plow, if it gets the job done and looks professional that's really all that matters ,


----------



## SnoFarmer

No one said. you can't plow with it. Folks pow with atvs
and who mentioned you had to have a "new" truck and plow?
Defensive?, have a coke.

But you act like the Durango is the best thing since sliced bread.

Some eyes you can't pull the wool over.
I've read the chatter in the other thread,
and to what end? Self assurance.

Relax have a coke.
Go plow.
enjoy.

The rest of will use pick up trucks.
Time for a beer.

Ps The two threads are all opinion.
and dont necessarily fit my business model.
For some the Durango is all that, to others its flawed .


----------



## Look's Great

Scottzkee;1409281 said:


> Hi! I recently got contracts for 5 lots - just plowing driveways for next year. I want to get everything now. I will be buying this off of craigslist. The vehicle will cost cost me about 4,000. I found this to be a fair price and it's only at 120,000 miles. I had a mechanic take a look at it seemed sound. Now, it does NOT have a plow on it. The person never had one on it. It's a 4WD and should be able to get a plow on it. Would you recommend me getting this? What kind of plow should I be getting - should I buy it new or used? What type of brand should I get?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I would look at the Boss sport


----------



## asphaltwarrior1

Sno I had a really good deal typed up and accidently hit the back button on the keyboard. Ok so in short the Trucks are better for commercial use no doubt, and the Durango has it's place among Residential and light commercial (my opinion as I am gathering data from current usage). My Durango will have failures, just as the trucks will. The problem is that it's just opinion that the Durango has no front structural strength. This is not true. the front is all tied together with the plow frame and existing crossmebers for the engine and suspension. Many upgrade parts are available and should be used if that is an option for the buyer. Also it is said independent front suspension is bad news for plowing. Well alot of the newer trucks are independent front suspension with cv axles, Same equipment the Durango has. It's all good in my opinion and I'm not being defensive just feel those of us that are starting our personal plowing with a Durango need the time and room to prove our standing among the rest. I think we need to stay focused on what we are really here for and that is keeping the white stuff at bay.. Be well man and keep on the plowing road .


----------



## bazjeepers

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=160939

I posted pics of the Western that was installed by my local dealer. Western Standard 6.5.

I posted a few pics for you to see how it looks like.

*Disclaimer: I did not push that pile of snow. I was just parked there since my Durango would not fit in a regular space at the office parking lot where I work. Also the parking lot was empty anyway so I figure I might as well park it out of the way so other people can manuever with ease.*


----------



## Devastator57

asphaltwarrior1 said:


> Sno I had a really good deal typed up and accidently hit the back button on the keyboard. Ok so in short the Trucks are better for commercial use no doubt, and the Durango has it's place among Residential and light commercial (my opinion as I am gathering data from current usage). My Durango will have failures, just as the trucks will. The problem is that it's just opinion that the Durango has no front structural strength. This is not true. the front is all tied together with the plow frame and existing crossmebers for the engine and suspension. Many upgrade parts are available and should be used if that is an option for the buyer. Also it is said independent front suspension is bad news for plowing. Well alot of the newer trucks are independent front suspension with cv axles, Same equipment the Durango has. It's all good in my opinion and I'm not being defensive just feel those of us that are starting our personal plowing with a Durango need the time and room to prove our standing among the rest. I think we need to stay focused on what we are really here for and that is keeping the white stuff at bay.. Be well man and keep on the plowing road .


----------



## Devastator57

asphaltwarrior1 said:


> Sno I had a really good deal typed up and accidently hit the back button on the keyboard. Ok so in short the Trucks are better for commercial use no doubt, and the Durango has it's place among Residential and light commercial (my opinion as I am gathering data from current usage). My Durango will have failures, just as the trucks will. The problem is that it's just opinion that the Durango has no front structural strength. This is not true. the front is all tied together with the plow frame and existing crossmebers for the engine and suspension. Many upgrade parts are available and should be used if that is an option for the buyer. Also it is said independent front suspension is bad news for plowing. Well alot of the newer trucks are independent front suspension with cv axles, Same equipment the Durango has. It's all good in my opinion and I'm not being defensive just feel those of us that are starting our personal plowing with a Durango need the time and room to prove our standing among the rest. I think we need to stay focused on what we are really here for and that is keeping the white stuff at bay.. Be well man and keep on the plowing road .


I've heard that the there is an add on for the suspension that is needed to reinforce the front end to plow with the Durango's . The Dakota is supposed to already have it . I've seen Durango's with a straight axle that's why i looked at building one . I know the 5.9 is a fast solid truck because ive driven my ex gfs but I wouldn't hang a heavy plow on it or be one of those guy's that ride around with the plow on unnecessarily . Great input from everyone ! Thanks .


----------



## ljbconst

Devastator57 said:


> I've heard that the there is an add on for the suspension that is needed to reinforce the front end to plow with the Durango's . The Dakota is supposed to already have it . I've seen Durango's with a straight axle that's why i looked at building one . I know the 5.9 is a fast solid truck because ive driven my ex gfs but I wouldn't hang a heavy plow on it or be one of those guy's that ride around with the plow on unnecessarily . Great input from everyone ! Thanks .


Im on 3rd season with my 5.9 durango , minimal issues other than rust as i live in salt belt all i did was crank the t bars 7 turns lifting about 1.75 inches this truck runs great and handles the plow great will post picks when i get a chance


----------



## ljbconst




----------



## ljbconst

This one is an old meyer st 78 probably mounted on a jeep in mid 70s , i am in process of rebuilding a meyer st 84 blade from the mid 80s , i have shortedned the original a frame considerably to keep the weight fromhanging to far off front , even with the old long a frame the truck handled the weight ok ,i know the early mid 90s dakota meyer ez classic mounts will fit the 1st gen durangos with minimal modification, every once and a while a western unimount bracket will pop up on craigslist , this one started as an old conventional mount with i mounted the first year , build a homemade braket and lift frame last year , and evolved in to this for this season ( was tired of looking at the rotted out dodge bumper)


----------



## Devastator57

ljbconst said:


> This one is an old meyer st 78 probably mounted on a jeep in mid 70s , i am in process of rebuilding a meyer st 84 blade from the mid 80s , i have shortedned the original a frame considerably to keep the weight fromhanging to far off front , even with the old long a frame the truck handled the weight ok ,i know the early mid 90s dakota meyer ez classic mounts will fit the 1st gen durangos with minimal modification, every once and a while a western unimount bracket will pop up on craigslist , this one started as an old conventional mount with i mounted the first year , build a homemade braket and lift frame last year , and evolved in to this for this season ( was tired of looking at the rotted out dodge bumper)


Looks really solid ! What about plow light's or do you just plow your own driveway ?


----------



## ljbconst

No actually i built a light bar behind the bumper i just dont have pics yet, i do 15-20 residential drives and a few mile long rural drives every snow fall , its no 3/4 ton but i dont beat on it and it handles it well , i did have the trans replaced the year before i hung the plow so the trans only has about 30k on it


----------



## Devastator57

ljbconst said:


> No actually i built a light bar behind the bumper i just dont have pics yet, i do 15-20 residential drives and a few mile long rural drives every snow fall , its no 3/4 ton but i dont beat on it and it handles it well , i did have the trans replaced the year before i hung the plow so the trans only has about 30k on it[/QUOTE So you haven't had any problems with the front end ? I think you were wise to go with the light duty old school Meyer plow ... I've owned two e 47 plows but they were 7.6 and would wear down with heavy use .. I thought about putting a Western pump on a old school smaller blade because i couldn't stand when the plow would slow down . What moter do you have in your Durango ? Did you do any other mods or fabs ?


----------



## ljbconst

The 6.5 plow is really a hair to small for thr dodge , i would run and st 90 no problem, i picjed up the 84 for next to nothing , i am personally happy with the e 47 i replaced the motor on the pump quite a bit faster than the worn out motor, i run 300-400 lbs of ballast in rear, rear visibility in the D is a bit of an issue , im currently devising some rear lighting for night plowing, the mount thats on the truck ties the frame rails together , ill post some pics of that when i find them, other than cranking the t bars and adding a bigger than stock battery ive had no real issues , but i have either built or modified most of the plow equipment to fit my needs or to save $$$, my wiring ,mount,a frame , attack angle of blade have all been changed/tweaked to my likings ,


----------



## Devastator57

ljbconst said:


> The 6.5 plow is really a hair to small for thr dodge , i would run and st 90 no problem, i picjed up the 84 for next to nothing , i am personally happy with the e 47 i replaced the motor on the pump quite a bit faster than the worn out motor, i run 300-400 lbs of ballast in rear, rear visibility in the D is a bit of an issue , im currently devising some rear lighting for night plowing, the mount thats on the truck ties the frame rails together , ill post some pics of that when i find them, other than cranking the t bars and adding a bigger than stock battery ive had no real issues , but i have either built or modified most of the plow equipment to fit my needs or to save $$$, my wiring ,mount,a frame , attack angle of blade have all been changed/tweaked to my likings ,


I love it ! Thanks for the info ttus


----------



## ljbconst




----------



## ljbconst

Heres the control plate i built for console


----------



## ljbconst

Motor is 5.9 with the 46re trans, np242 t case, factory locker in rear, w/ tow package so it has tranny cooler


----------



## Devastator57

ljbconst said:


> Heres the control plate i built for console


Looks close to the slick stick set up i had in my 84 ramcharger ( my first plow truck r.i.p. )


----------



## ljbconst

I personally prefer the old toggle switches or the slick stik over a hand held or membrane style switches , sure they are antiquated but they are a hell of alot cheaper if they break , ive been toying with switching over to the hand held but i canr justify as the switches have never failed me and they are probably 30 plus yrs old


----------



## Devastator57

ljbconst said:


> I personally prefer the old toggle switches or the slick stik over a hand held or membrane style switches , sure they are antiquated but they are a hell of alot cheaper if they break , ive been toying with switching over to the hand held but i canr justify as the switches have never failed me and they are probably 30 plus yrs old


Anyone can buy a new truck and plow but I am into old school too ... Plus it's less pressure to not have payments hanging over your head every month ( lots of the new stuff inspirses me and looks awesome ) Although it can be too fragile and complex at times . My mentor's taught me about building plow trucks from the ground up ...then you get to take them out and see what they can do . lol


----------



## ljbconst

heres the light bar i welded up out of some angle i had laying around , with plow all theway up they still clear the top edge by 2" , really need to upgrade my lights as these are junk , hopefully this winter will be better than last !


----------



## Devastator57

ljbconst said:


> View attachment 167567
> heres the light bar i welded up out of some angle i had laying around , with plow all theway up they still clear the top edge by 2" , really need to upgrade my lights as these are junk , hopefully this winter will be better than last !


Looks great.. I'd just get housing that you could put the high end newer bulbs in ...I have a Durango Sno Commander design . The stripes and all.. Sometimes it's cool to have a old school new school mix..Can I ask how old you are ?


----------



## Devastator57

ljbconst said:


> View attachment 167567
> heres the light bar i welded up out of some angle i had laying around , with plow all theway up they still clear the top edge by 2" , really need to upgrade my lights as these are junk , hopefully this winter will be better than last !


I like that you built the bar high for stacking .


----------



## ljbconst

Im 35


----------



## ljbconst

It stacks pretty well for being a lighter truck, its the first year ive pushed snow over a few piles i should not have in the blizzard a couple years ago, was rewarded with a bent mount that i used to have on the dodge


----------



## ljbconst

Durango sno commander graphics!!!! Thats sounds pretty cool got any pics ? I definitely dig the idea of the old retro mopar graphics


----------



## Devastator57

ljbconst said:


> Durango sno commander graphics!!!! Thats sounds pretty cool got any pics ? I definitely dig the idea of the old retro mopar graphics


I don't have any pics because I haven't built it yet.. It's the Sno Commander \ Sno fitter pin stripes.. Maybe even the rotater roof top light


----------



## Devastator57

ljbconst said:


> Durango sno commander graphics!!!! Thats sounds pretty cool got any pics ? I definitely dig the idea of the old retro mopar graphics


Do you have a kik ?


----------



## ljbconst

I have no idea what a kik is?


----------



## Devastator57

ljbconst said:


> I have no idea what a kik is?


It's a free app to text with where you don't use your phone number... I have lots of things to tell you but the e mail's are a pain to keep up with.. Google Kik


----------



## Devastator57

Devastator57 said:


> It's a free app to text with where you don't use your phone number... I have lots of things to tell you but the e mail's are a pain to keep up with.. Google Kik


I have a 1 ton design that I'm building next... I had f 250 that the H frame was reinforced with beams that were connected to the middle of the frame... Maybe that would help you with heavy stacking .


----------



## Devastator57

Devastator57 said:


> It's a free app to text with where you don't use your phone number... I have lots of things to tell you but the e mail's are a pain to keep up with.. Google Kik


How's your season going with the Durango ?


----------



## ljbconst

So far so good , a weird grounding issue with the motor on the e 47, and realized i need to add the 3rd trip spring on plow its working well, picked up some buyers wings for stupid cheap going to be addi g those in tge next week or two, we've had 3 decent events so far this year, nothing broke or bent truck still running good


----------



## ljbconst




----------



## asphaltwarrior1

Just wanted to drop in and say that Big Chili is excited to start her fourth season of plowing and is doing fine. One failure of a rusted trans line so not even a plowing failure. Plow on my fellow D Rango bro's


----------



## joem

H&HPropertyMait said:


> personally i wouldnt plow with a durango. the size and lack of rear visibility can be a large down fall and can make it quite inefficient. I'd look for a used 1/2 ton truck and put a plow on it. if you arent planning on going commercial.


I have been plowing my 1300' blacktop driveway that climbs 100' in the first 900'. This is the third winter. The 8' Meyers EZ Mount Plus plow was on my 2005 Cummins prior to mounting it on my 2005 Hemi Durango.

I also run with 5-60 pound sand tubes in the liftgate from left to right. It balances out the truck and helps put traction on the rear. I have four Nokian Hakkapellitta 8 studded tires. this is my daily driver and those tires are amazing. We also have a set on our 2015 Forester. I run Nokian Rotivva A/Ts in the off seasons.

I also plow for neighbors if they are layed-up or sick. It plows great!!!


----------



## cwren2472

joem said:


> I have been plowing my 1300' blacktop driveway that climbs 100' in the first 900'. This is the third winter. The 8' Meyers EZ Mount Plus plow was on my 2005 Cummins prior to mounting it on my 2005 Hemi Durango.


The original poster was looking for a plow suggestion back in 2012.... he may have already bought one by now..


----------



## joem

cwren2472 said:


> The original poster was looking for a plow suggestion back in 2012.... he may have already bought one by now..


Okay comedian you are kidding right! If you really looked before your comment you will see he last posted in 2016. If you have nothing good to say don't say anything!

Maybe someone will hit this page in the future like I did Four years ago will get the information and answers they need. All the he-men who spend $70,000 on BIG diesels to plow snow with all put down the Durangos as useless for plowing.


----------



## joem

I also added Bilstein shocks all around, cranked the Torsion bars and had it re-aligned after I installed the mount. The timbrens in the front really calm the bumps. I drive five miles to push my friends banks back each storm and re-climb the 500' in a mile to my home without any problems. It also turns on a dime!!!

It drives me crazy when people on here say the Durangos can't handle it or its not professional to show up in an SUV to plow snow. Who would care!!!
I like when people use their head to save money and do more with less. To spend upwards of $70,000 to push snow is not logical for most people unless you are making $150,000 per year doing it.

For a homeowner the Durango is a great choice and if it is a big storm just hit it a few times.

Front Timbrens:


----------



## Charles

We can let this one stay open since the last comment is not that old


----------



## JustJeff

joem said:


> It drives me crazy when people on here say the Durangos can't handle it or its not professional to show up in an SUV to plow snow. Who would care!!!
> I like when people use their head to save money and do more with less. To spend upwards of $70,000 to push snow is not logical for most people unless you are making $150,000 per year doing it.
> View attachment 179420


I'm glad you have all the answers. It's funny, because I don't, and I've been doing this for 25 years. Just so you know, that 70K truck, is the right tool for the job for commercial snow removal.


----------



## joem

Grow-up!


----------



## Ericfps

Scottzkee said:


> Hi! I recently got contracts for 5 lots - just plowing driveways for next year. I want to get everything now. I will be buying this off of craigslist. The vehicle will cost cost me about 4,000. I found this to be a fair price and it's only at 120,000 miles. I had a mechanic take a look at it seemed sound. Now, it does NOT have a plow on it. The person never had one on it. It's a 4WD and should be able to get a plow on it. Would you recommend me getting this? What kind of plow should I be getting - should I buy it new or used? What type of brand should I get?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I'm brand new here. But here goes...
I have a 2002 4*4 Dakota. No plow yet. 
Now I use a 08 ram 1500 with an 8 ft arctic plow.
I've been using this setup since 09.
I do 30 drives and a few small commercial.
I wanted to use the Dakota so I looked into it. 
Because you want a lighter plow on the Dakota, the plow will not be heavy enough to cut to the pavement when you back drag the snow from the garage. It will float over the snow. When it does that the snow gets stuck to the ground. So you have to Scrape forward then lift the plow over the snow pile then pull the snow back. Over...and over. 
My plow now is heavy. And it backdrags amazing. 
So...lol. snow way plow has a 7.5ft steel plow. And they own the patent for down pressure! And they sell the frame mount for Dakota. But the plow is $7000 here in Canada. So I aborted the mission.
Anyway. So get any plow you can find that mounts to the truck that's not $7000, or find a 7'6" steel plow and get a mount maid.
Also put lots of weight in the bed and you won't believe how much better the truck drives, and plows. I drive around with 2000 lbs in the back of my 1500 ram. My 4*4 stopped working half way through last winter and I plowed without it from then on.
With weight in the back and snow tires you don't need 4*4 at all. So the 4*4 doesn't bind as you backdrag snow to the street and constantly turning. When you hit the dry street it absolutely kills the front c/v joints.


----------



## Ericfps

Snow way plow is light but has down pressure. The only one I believe. Patent.
But it's $7gs here in Canada. So I stopped there. And the dakota hasn't moved since. Fail. Lol. So btw who's got a used plow for a 2002 Dakota to sell me in Ontario??


----------



## Ericfps

H&HPropertyMait said:


> Anyone in a suv is a joke to 99% of professionals. Right tool for the job my friend, need to get groceries and pick up your kids get an suv. Need to plow snow and work get a truck.


But the small truck with a small plow can manouver way better for drives. Shorter. I bet a plow with down pressure, and a back drag blade on the back would a kill res drives


----------



## Ericfps

Ericfps said:


> But the small truck with a small plow can manouver way better for drives. Shorter. I bet a plow with down pressure, and a back drag blade on the back would a kill res drives


Starting out in the biz is hard. For sure a full to with a v plow and a ton salter is what makes the real $. But even then you need a back up truck or you are screwed. So it makes sense to use a cheap small truck. Then when it breaks down and it will, you can grab the single stage toro blower out of the bed. Lol. 30 res drives at $500 is 15gs a winter. 8 hrs max. No staff. For working 15 days!
No harm done. With little $.


----------



## cwren2472

Ericfps said:


> Snow way plow is light but has down pressure. The only one I believe. Patent.


They did at one time, but that is no longer the case. BOSS now offers plows with down pressure as does SnowEx


----------



## ConnorExum

Doesn’t fisher’s HT series use scrape lock as they call it to apply down pressure to the blade?


----------



## cwren2472

ConnorExum said:


> Doesn't fisher's HT series use scrape lock as they call it to apply down pressure to the blade?


No. "Scrape lock" locks the blade in the down position so it can't float up, but it does not apply pressure to push the blade down. It is similar on the HS & Homesteader blades.


----------



## ConnorExum

cwren2472 said:


> No. "Scrape lock" locks the blade in the down position so it can't float up, but it does not apply pressure to push the blade down. It is similar on the HS & Homesteader blades.


So, what is holding the blade in place?


----------



## cwren2472

ConnorExum said:


> So, what is holding the blade in place?


The valve in the manifold. It stays closed and maintains (but does not generate or increase) the hydraulic pressure in the cylinder


----------



## ConnorExum

cwren2472 said:


> The valve in the manifold. It stays closed and maintains (but does not generate or increase) the hydraulic pressure in the cylinder


So, you are saying that the cylinder is locked in position with a constant amount of downward pressure-right?


----------



## cwren2472

ConnorExum said:


> So, you are saying that the cylinder is locked in position with a constant amount of downward pressure-right?


No, wrong.



ConnorExum said:


> So, you are saying that the cylinder is locked in position


Yes.



ConnorExum said:


> with a constant amount of downward pressure-right?


No.

But I think you already knew that.


----------



## ConnorExum

cwren2472 said:


> No, wrong.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> No.
> 
> But I think you already knew that.


Okay. I was just trying to get the system explained in more detail. Because, it seems to me the system would need to apply enough pressure to keep the plow from floating but not enough to damage the vehicle if it runs over an obstacle.


----------



## dieselss

ConnorExum said:


> Because, it seems to me


That's where your wrong


----------



## ConnorExum

More importantly did anyone figure out what plow this original poster purchased?


----------



## dieselss

ConnorExum said:


> More importantly did anyone figure out what plow this original poster purchased?


Even YOU know how to look that info up


----------



## ConnorExum

dieselss said:


> Even YOU know how to look that info up
> 
> View attachment 184416


But, he never said if he purchased it... it is like a television show that is cancelled with a season cliffhanger... now, I'll never know if he opted for the Durango or the Dune Buggy


----------



## dieselss

Who cares....that was 6 years ago. Leave the pot alone


----------



## ConnorExum

dieselss said:


> Who cares....that was 6 years ago. Leave the pot alone


I sorta care... I want to know the answer. I am interested in how it all turned out.


----------



## Randall Ave

dieselss said:


> Who cares....that was 6 years ago. Leave the pot alone


Makes me wonder, ah, nevermind


----------



## dieselss

ConnorExum said:


> I sorta care... I want to know the answer. I am interested in how it all turned out.


Leave the pot alone.


----------



## ConnorExum

dieselss said:


> Leave the pot alone.


There is no pot... i would like to know more about the scrape lock feature... I will have to send an email to fisher tomorrow.


----------



## dieselss

ConnorExum said:


> There is no pot... i would like to know more about the scrape lock feature... I will have to send an email to fisher tomorrow.


Really?



ConnorExum said:


> I sorta care... I want to know the answer. I am interested in how it all turned out.


Not what you said here.



ConnorExum said:


> More importantly did anyone figure out what plow this original poster purchased?


And what YOU started......wanna go around again or is there enough proof....why stir it up.


----------



## Mike_PS

I think it's time to wrap this one up...thanks


----------

